# Dc to dcc



## riguitin (Sep 6, 2012)

Hi everyone i am making the jump from dc to dcc and would like to know if i am getting a good deal or not. I am located in toronto canada someone near me is selling a digitrax zephyr the 50 model notthe newer 51 for $150 is that a good price? Let me know thanks a million


----------



## dablaze (Apr 17, 2012)

Its not a bad price, its fair, but you do see them cheaper. Not a bad unit either. There is one on ebay right now for $139.00 Heres an example You might pay more by the time you have it shipped up here, but you could use the example as a negotiation point (maybe ask him to throw in a decoder, if he has one around)

There's a Model train show in Milton today by the way.

Craig


----------



## manchesterjim (Dec 30, 2011)

riguitin said:


> digitrax zephyr the 50 model notthe newer 51 for $150 is that a good price? Let me know thanks a million





dablaze said:


> Its not a bad price, its fair, but you do see them cheaper. Not a bad unit either. There is one on ebay right now for $139.00 Heres an example You might pay more by the time you have it shipped up here, but you could use the example as a negotiation point (maybe ask him to throw in a decoder, if he has one around)
> 
> Craig


I agree with Craig...your pricing isn't bad, especially when you see that the DCS51 has a list price of $225......

The Ebay listing is a good deal but if I read the listing right, it only ships to the US.....

Jim


----------



## riguitin (Sep 6, 2012)

dablaze said:


> Its not a bad price, its fair, but you do see them cheaper. Not a bad unit either. There is one on ebay right now for $139.00 Heres an example You might pay more by the time you have it shipped up here, but you could use the example as a negotiation point (maybe ask him to throw in a decoder, if he has one around)
> 
> There's a Model train show in Milton today by the way.
> 
> Craig


Hello craig thanks can u tell me were this show is and is it the same as ======= BURLINGTON TOY SHOW ======== SUNDAY September 9th, 2012thanks


----------

